# best speakers for Rs. 2500



## mananknl (Feb 10, 2007)

hey
plz suggest some gud speakers...my budget is arnd Rs. 2500
i was thinking about creative 4.1 4400 model...ne idea hws it?


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 10, 2007)

anything from creative is goood


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 10, 2007)

creative inspire 4.1 speakers are a good one, i have it and they are good enough for gaming and music.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 10, 2007)

Creative is the best
CREATIVE INSPIRE 4.1 Rs2200


----------



## azad (Feb 11, 2007)

Altec Lansing ATP3 (Rs. 2,700)


Altec Lansing makes some great PC speakers that offer an excellent experience for games and movies. The ATP3 2.1 speaker system fits right into the budget category offering above average performance with some features that can be found in products twice its cost. The sub-woofer packs a punch and is capable of outputting 18 watts RMS. The speakers are also equally well powered and are capable of outputting 12 watts RMS.


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 11, 2007)

^^Correct... in 2.5k, the best you'll get is ATP3. The 4.1 creative is a POS.


----------



## ashnik (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not suggesting ne product, but don't fall for intex, mercury etc.though u can get 5.1 in ur budget..


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2007)

Though the Creative 4.1 (4400) is not a POS, the best speakers in that range is Altec Lansing ATP-3. The sound quality is simply amazing for that price...


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 13, 2007)

for 5.1 chnl u will have to spend 5k atleast . Dont commit d mistake of getting cheap 4.1/5.1 spkrs .

I would strongly recommend Altec Lansing ATP3 (2.1 chnl). Ibn u r budget its the BEST . Dont ask any more questions on this .If u wish check magazine's reviews (chip/digit/pc world etc).

***Stretch a few bucks n at around 3K u can get Logitech X 230 (2.1) chnl . Some reviews rate it higher than AL ATP 3


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 13, 2007)

One more vote for Altec Lancing ATP 3


----------



## samrulez (Feb 13, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> ^^Correct... in 2.5k, the best you'll get is ATP3. The 4.1 creative is a POS.



Chaos, ATP3>Inpire 2.1 or ATP3<Inspire 2..1 ?? ON SB live 5.1! ..


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 14, 2007)

previous post edited , chk starred suggesstion . abt X 230 .It has got BEST rating /reviews in 2.1 chnl, besides AL MX 5021(rs 7000) & Klpisch promedia or Bose ( + 10 K ) - which r not ur budget .U can opt for this x 230 as well . Listen n thn decide ur self .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Dude ATP3,i m using it & i 've heard every single of them including Creative 4.1.Dude if u want to hear something then ATP 3 is rocking man.Besides this its ur choice that u r a casual music lover or somewhat less than hardcore.4.1 good for movies & surround gaming,ATP3(2.1) excellent for music.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 14, 2007)

Altec Lansing ATP3 is the best budget music speakers available here (Rs. 2400).
If you are particular about home theatre go for 5.1 not for 4.1


----------



## samanvya_ad (Feb 15, 2007)

go for ATP3
 i sold my creative 4400(due to want of money) and later(after 2 months) bought this 2.1 ATP3 and i n am happy i did that...
it is seriously better than creative....


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Feb 15, 2007)

@mananknl - So which 1 ATP 3 or X 230 or something else ?


----------



## mananknl (Feb 15, 2007)

i hv decided 2 go for Altec ATP3...
thnx a lot for the help guys


----------



## samrulez (Feb 15, 2007)

Does the bass drift in ATP3??


----------



## samanvya_ad (Feb 15, 2007)

no...
bass is very tight in ATP3
it will shake ur bed but wont let u complain that its drifting or getting to crappy(like it happens in most creative speakers.
also the bass n trebble controls give u a real control over the music as they are really very effective and until n unless u increase the sound to above 70% it wont show a hint of distortion
thats way better than creative.....
__________
as far as music is concerned almost all the music that we get on CDs n DVDs are encoded for 2.1 speaker systems(accept it or not but thats a fact) and as far as games are concerend 
slow down ur volume, if u live in hostels, else the person in next room will seriously believe that a world war is going in next room when u play call of duty 2.....

Take a demo of both ATP3 n Creative 4400
u will urself understand the difference....


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, if in case anyone was counting, the RMS rating of the ATP-3 is somewhere around 50W with the 6.5inch subwoofer itself punching out 30Watts of RMS, while that of the Creative 4400 is just 43Watts or something with the subwoofer rating of 17 watts. There is no comparison here other than that of the 4.1/2.1 issue.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

i think Altec Lansing is best for speakers with just amazing sound


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 15, 2007)

NEW ALTERNATIVE 

Frontec JIL-1867 (2280 W)

Specifications:

Speakers (Woofer / Full Range) : 5 inch / 3 inch x 4 / 2 inch x 4
Frequency Response
Left, Right Channel : 200Hz ~ 20KHz
Sub-Woofer : 20Hz ~ 180Hz
Input Sensitivity (2 Channel) : 410MV
S/N : >= 55dB
Separation : 45dB
T.H.D. : 1% 1W 1khz.
Control : Balance / Vol / Bass / Treble
Power Requirements : 110V60Hz / 220V50Hz.
Dimensions
Sub-Woofer : 170 x 270 x 297 mm
Main Satellite : 135 x 70 x 223mm


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2007)

Just by looking at that SNR one can tell that those are crappy speakers. And I'm pretty sure that these speakers don't really get to that low 20Hz as advertised. 

What is the RMS rating of these? And is it a 2.1/4.1?


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 15, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Just by looking at that SNR one can tell that those are crappy speakers. And I'm pretty sure that these speakers don't really get to that low 20Hz as advertised.
> 
> What is the RMS rating of these? And is it a 2.1/4.1?


 
It's a 4.1.... they JUST R NOT "crap" they are decent one at the budget proposed... you cant get a "BOSE"  in this range....


----------



## goobimama (Feb 15, 2007)

Who ever said "BOSE" was good?

Anyway, the point of the matter is whether they are in fact better than the ATP-3 (with a 70DB SNR) for which I don't think they are.

A correction I must make though, I got mistaken with the Peak power of the altec with the RMS power (RMS is 30 and Peak power is 60)...

Though I must admit, I've never heard the Frontecs, so I might be way wrong here as well...


----------



## samanvya_ad (Feb 16, 2007)

man please ....
for heaven's sake dont compare ATP3 with Frontech speakers....

its utter insult for ATP3.... 

frontechs sound great for 3-4 months, if u play at high volume after that the bomb blasts of counterstrike sound as if someone kicked a tin can ....
ATP3 is way better than frontech...

n pls just because some speakers are 4.1 doesn't mean they will be good.... u will have to look at other factors also....


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2007)

go for Logitech x-230 (Rs. 2,700).

They are the best in 2.1 category under 3k. Dont compromise on it.


----------

